# Why bother to crunch??



## Black Panther (Sep 16, 2010)

Because of this!!! 



> Malignant melanoma is considered to be the most dangerous type of skin cancer. A genetically targeted drug now promises to slow the progress.
> 
> Those diagnosed with advanced melanoma usually die within a year. New hope for patients lies on a brand new drug which prevents the mutated B-RAF gene from generating cancerous cell growth. This very fact promises to be a breakthrough in skin cancer therapy.
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 16, 2010)

But did Crunching have any influence on this breakthrough?


----------



## DigitalUK (Sep 16, 2010)

no drug company would ever admit that.

imagine drug company cures cancer with army of home computers, they couldnt then say its so expensive to buy because of research costs. penicillin would never be cheap if it hadnt been found years ago before big corporations (drug dealers) and then given to the world. a cure for cancer will come in the way of a 5-6 tablet cocktail that needs to be taken for afew years.

i saw on television not long ago a university discovered eating i believe large amounts of crest really helped, when cancer research instantly said no way. even tho the university had proof.


----------

